# can someone link me to a certain post?



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I have seen a few days ago a thread about how to start anew tank with lights gradually increasing and lots of details for ferts from day one with lots of details,can someone link me cause I can't find it please?I think it was started by one of the moderators..


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/56029-how-start-new-aquarium.html


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks..


----------

